# Audi A6 Transmission 5HP-19 LOW LOW MILEAGE! I almost couldn't believe it!



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

I almost couldn't believe it!! Audi A6 Transmission 5HP-19 66k miles, so like I said LOW LOW MILEAGE!
It is crazy how hard I looked for this transmission... but then I totaled another car 
My loss is your gain! Used Audi A6 Transmission 5HP -19 with 66k miles is literally unheard of, call or text me for it 347-494-2235
Oh yea, its in NYC at Everything Auto NY 61 W Merrick Rd. Valley Stream, NY 11580


----------

